# Nur die rechte Seite Editors funktioniert



## Guest (2. Apr 2008)

Hallo,

ich will einen Editor mit GEF ohne Palette aufbauen. Es hat eigentlich so weit geklappt, aber die Grafik, die 
eigentlich im Editor gezeigt werden soll erscheint nur in der rechten Hälfte und in der linken Hälfte wird nur grau
gezeigt. Kann jemand mir irgendwelche Vorschläge geben?

Vielen Dank

Sunny


----------



## Wildcard (2. Apr 2008)

Screenshot und relevanter Code wäre hilfreich.


----------



## Guest (3. Apr 2008)

Hallo,

    public void createPartControl(Composite parent) {

        graphicalViewer = createGaphicalViewer(parent); // soll ich hier irgendwelche Layout angeben? Wenn ja, welche

        createActions();
    }

    private GraphicalViewer createGaphicalViewer(Composite parent) {

        ScrollingGraphicalViewer gv = new ScrollingGraphicalViewer();
        gv.createControl(parent);

        gv.getControl().setBackground(ColorConstants.yellow);
        gv.setRootEditPart(new RiverScalableRootEditPart());
        gv.setKeyHandler(new GraphicalViewerKeyHandler(gv));

        addZoomSupport(gv);
        addMoveSupport(gv);

        // add to edit domain
        getEditDomain().addViewer(gv);

        // mark as selection provider
        getSite().setSelectionProvider(gv);

        // set input
        gv.setEditPartFactory(getEditPartFactory());
        gv.setContents(getContent());

        // set context menu
        setContextMenu(gv);

        return gv;
    }

ich weiß nicht, wie man hier Screeshot angeben kann, ich versuche dann hier zu imitieren, das folgende ist ein Editorfenster:

                     --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
                     |////////////////////////////////////////////|\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\|
                     |////////////////////////////////////////////|\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\|
                     |////////////////////////////////////////////|\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\|
                     |////////////////////////////////////////////|\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\| 
                     |////////////////////////////////////////////|\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\|
                     |/////////////////graue Farbe////////////|\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\Grafik\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\|
                     |////////////////////////////////////////////|\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\|
                     |////////////////////////////////////////////|\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\|
                     |////////////////////////////////////////////|\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\|
                     |////////////////////////////////////////////|\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\|
                     |-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Vielen vielen Dank


----------



## Wildcard (3. Apr 2008)

Welches Layout hat Composite parent?
Wenn es ein GridLayout ist, setz doch mal GridDate mit SWT.FILL und grab auf true


----------



## Guest (3. Apr 2008)

Hallo,

the parent layout ist Filllayout. Ich habe drei Zeilen eingefügt, es hat aber nichts gebracht.

        Composite composite = new Composite(parent, SWT.FILL);
        composite.setLayout(new FillLayout(SWT.FILL));
        graphicalViewer = createGaphicalViewer(composite);

Gruß

Sunny


----------



## Wildcard (3. Apr 2008)

Du musst zunächst mal herausfinden ob der Graphical Viewer zu klein ist, oder der Inhalt des Graphical Viewers zu klein ist.


----------



## Guest (3. Apr 2008)

Hallo,

es wurde eigentlich ein Palette eingebaut, was ich für meinen Zweck nicht mehr brauche.

        paletteSplitter = new FlyoutPaletteComposite(parent, SWT.NONE,
                getSite().getPage(), getPaletteViewerProvider(),
                getPalettePreferences());
        graphicalViewer = createGaphicalViewer(paletteSplitter);

Gibt es ein Layout, das FlyoutPaletteComposite entspricht?

Gruß

Sunny


----------



## Guest (3. Apr 2008)

Hallo,

wie kann ich herausfinden, ob der Grafikviewer oder dessen Inhalt zu klein ist? Oder wie kann ich einen Editor mit GEF ohne Palette bauen? Ich bin fast schon verrückt geworden und brauche eigentlich das ganz dringend.

Es wäre sehr sehr sehr nett, wenn du mir helfen könntest.

Danke!

Sunny


----------



## Wildcard (4. Apr 2008)

Ist ohne Quellcode eher schwierig.
Schau dir doch mal die einfachen Examples hier an:
http://eclipsewiki.editme.com/GefExamples


----------

